# Banding age



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so whats the best age to band a buckling. I made a post on a vet group on facebook but go 2 different answers from the vet. First I asked if I could band when I dehorn the boys and I was told "can be, but only if they are headed off to market young. Otherwise you will increase chances of urinary calculi and lose your investment". Ok I see where you wouldn't band that young. I asked about banding banding at 2 months or older and was told this "too old and too painful - can wait to 4 mos and do surgical method with a vet that is not too expensive". Ok so 2 months is to old so at what age do you band. I am a do it yourself person and only like taking animals to the vet if its something I can't handle or do. I ask the blunt question of Whats the best age to band and get "I like 6 months if possible - separate the buckling at 4 mos and let them hang together as a new little Boy Herd. then castrate as late as possible and even up to a year old". Ok so now I've got 2 months is told old and painful but you band at 6 months or even up to a year? :evil:All I wanted was a straight answer lol. Thats what brings me back here to get yalls opinion. I've always had good luck coming here for answers to my question on anything from goat confirmations to feeds. So I'm back again to pester and pick yalls brains for an answer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We band about the 2 mo mark. Have done a few a bit older but I didn't see any more discomfort than if done sooner.
By 3 mos if large breed, bands may not fit.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok thats what I was after. I'll be banding nigerian dwarf and nubian.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Agree with Nancy...around 8 weeks is when we band also. As long as the testicles fit in the band you can band.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

kccjer said:


> As long as the testicles fit in the band you can band.


I agree. If they fit, you can band. I don't think theres really any "set age" to band.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if they are to be pets I wait as long as I can...2-4 months...wehave even done 6 month old boys...not an easy age lol...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have done them at 3 months old, I give banamine for pain and swelling, they do well.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also give tetanus antitoxin shot as well...cheap protection for a horrid disease : )


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I always wait as long as possible with pygmies or Nigerians, so about 4+ months. And always heard to do the bigger breeds at 2 months


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I give the CD&T vaccine when they are 2 months old, then their booster 28 days later, when they are ready to be done, so they are covered.
But if you didn't give the CD&T, prior, it is wise as mentioned, to give the Tetanus shot at the time of doing it.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Will the CDT cover the tetanus?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, the CD&T does cover tetanus


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I banded one LaMancha Boer x at 6 months he was going to be part of my breeding program and then I started getting registered goats so banded him he was very hard to get into the bander and threw a fit for a little while but it worked and now he's a beautiful wether


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok I give CDT to everything and and will wait till 4 months for banding the ND boys.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

No sooner than 8 weeks... anything after that is just fine. We usually wait till 10 weeks to be on the safe side.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kshamric said:


> Ok I give CDT to everything and and will wait till 4 months for banding the ND boys.


Just remember after the first CD&T, to give the booster as well 21 to 28 days later.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Yup. Then its a 3rd at 6 months right?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No, just the 2


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok. Don't know why I was thinking there was a 3rd


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Carmen is correct.  It is 2


----------

